# Canik Pistols



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Good, Bad, Indifferent? I've seen them around and read good things about them but never got that interested.in them. Now I see them getting being beat up as "Knock Offs" and "Flooding the market.' I haven't seen any complaints about accuracy or reliability, just that there/s too many of them. Any thoughts?.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Never any complaint from Mine.
I have 2 of the TP9 DA models- gave one to my brother. Excellent DA/SA.
I have 1 of the TP9 SF Elite....absolutely fantastic SA pistol, slightly smaller.
I have 1 of the C-100 (CZ-75 clone) imported by Tristar...another super pistol.

I would not hesitate to recommend any of their pistols. If you want a small compact for carry- they do make an Elite SC, but it is still kinda big compared to a sub compact pocket gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Good, Bad, Indifferent? I've seen them around and read good things about them but never got that interested.in them. Now I see them getting being beat up as "Knock Offs" and "Flooding the market.' I haven't seen any complaints about accuracy or reliability, just that there/s too many of them. Any thoughts?.


My brother has one and he has never complained about it and since I recommended it he would whine to me if there were a problem.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I don't own any of their products. But the Turk's have made some pretty good firearms. I almost bought a Sarsilmaz P8 L that I got to handle at one of my local gun stores. But bought a Sig TTT 1911 instead. In fact I still may buy it if they still have it in stock. But I just bought a Beretta 92X Performance so I'll have to wait a few weeks until the urge to buy another gun takes over. That's what happens when I get a wild hair up my ass. I just gotta' have another.

Canik pistols have gotten a good reputation. I was tempted to buy one of their CZ clones but stuck with the real deal instead. Mostly because I already own CZ's, have worked on them and because of OEM and aftermarket parts availability. But that will probably change as more people buy them? As far as I know their parts are similar to the CZ but are not interchangeable? I have an EAA Witness 45 a CZ clone along with the real deal a CZ 97 B other than the magazine their parts are not interchangeable. I paid $499 for the Witness and $749 for the CZ 97 B.

The Witness is an excellent pistol, it was more than what I expected. CZ 97 B's at the time I bought the Witness were not easy to come by so I settled for that one instead. But of course when the CZ 97 B became available I hadda' have that one too. They only had one in stock so bought it without hesitating. The only thing I did to it was add a race hammer, adjustable sear and short reset trigger. Those upgrades are not available for the Witness 45.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

They are amazing pistols. I have the TP9 SF Elite. I also have a Walther PDP, HK VP9, CZ P10C and Beretta APX. Love all of them, but the Canik has the best stock trigger by far IMO and I feel it has the lightest felt recoil. I definitely shoot it better than the other 4. If I could only keep 1, it would be the Canik.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have 2 of the SFx platforms that I use for competition. I couldn't be happier. 
One has over 20k rounds thru it without issue.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Had a TP9SA that I ran north of 2,500 trouble free rounds through. (Spent more money on ammo than for the gun.).
Still have a TP9V2 that has also been trouble free. 
The TP series pistols are “copies“ of the Walther P99 and PPQ series pistols.
Canik also makes “copies” of CZ 75 pistols. 

mechanically they seem decent and reliable. When sitting side by side with the Walther and CZ pistols, one can tell the other manufacturers spend a bit more in time and changing out tools in the manufacturing process, as the machining is cleaner and the finishes are better. The triggers and slides operate a bit smoother right out of the box when buying Walther or CZ.

But if looking for a bargain version of the more expensive pistols, the Caniks are a decent way to go.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OP, they are solid guns.


----------

